# Aspect Ratio on OBS for LinkedIn Live



## tayloraltmba (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi! I run digital marketing for Seth Godin's Akimbo Workshops. I am using OBS for LinkedIn Live (company is an approved beta tester). We went live today to test it out and there's something off about the aspect ratio in OBS. I am using a Panasonic GH5 camera, hooked up to an USB plug in (Avio HD - epiphan video). I am using Restream in order to go live on LinkedIn, so I got the stream key from them and added it into preferences in OBS. 

Happy to provide any more info in order to get the aspect ratio fixed. 

Here are some screenshots of what I see.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l3wczwfl7a2ctmv/Screen Shot 2019-10-25 at 5.27.12 PM.png?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t1taxt90zb1fuel/Screen Shot 2019-10-25 at 5.28.09 PM.png?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4swtd337qtblvuh/Screen Shot 2019-10-25 at 5.34.56 PM.png?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w9mdt9l385dpbek/Screen Shot 2019-10-25 at 5.36.20 PM.png?dl=0


----------

